# what's the differences between the sentra,nx,g20,200sx



## DirtyRAT (May 15, 2003)

ok im a n00b when it comes to nissan cars, but ive been finding out bout em and i like what i hear soo i was woundering if some of you experts could help me out to choose a nissan. So i would like to know what the differences are between the 91-94 sentra se-r, the 2000 NX, the infinite G20 and the 200sx se-r. i know they all run the same engines the famous sr20de, but besides that and the weight and price what are the differences in performance?  thanks guys im chooseing which one is right for me


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, since you asked such a open question, and your new to the forum, I'd suggest you do a lot of catching up and spend some valuable time over at www.se-r.net

There is no reason for us to post tons of threads on this topic as you will find 90% or more of your answers there.

Good luck!


----------



## DirtyRAT (May 15, 2003)

thanks ill go check it out ;P


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Really the only difference is the body length. The wheelbases are trhe same. They all 3 share parts. Even the B14 to an extent is the same chassis. The floorpans and engine bays are the same. 
The NX has a shorter nose and rear than the SE-R. The G20 has a longer nose and rear end that both.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

as you stated above, the G20 is alot heavier than the sentra and 200sx se-r. I believe mine weighed right over the 3k lb. mark, whereas I believe that the 200sx se-r weighs around 2,400 lbs or somewhere close to that amount. I think the reason for this is the G20 had so much re-enforcement, look at it this way, my 200sx bumpers are practially falling off, but I drove down a hill into 2 tree's and a pile of granate stones and I STILL cant pry my G20 bumpers off...and believe me i've tried. If safety is a big concern for you, you might want to go with the G20 due to all its re-enforcements, believe me I know...like I said I drove down a hill at 40 mph, and i hit 2 trees, and stopped in a pile of rocks, and all I got was a tiny lil cut on my head, and I didnt even have airbags (I had an early model...91 G20)


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *Really the only difference is the body length. *


Not quite right.

That is why he was pointed towards www.se-r.net to read up. 

The B13 is shared by the Classic SE-R and the NX
The B14 is the newer 200SX SE-R and Sentra SE
The B15 is the newest and includes the Sentra SE-R and Spec-V
The P10 is the 1st gen G20 and the P11 is the 2nd gen G20

All of the above chassis' are different in several ways. Including suspension, hubs, brakes, weight, exhaust, etc.

Some have independent susspension, others don't. There is several differences between all models.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

When I mentioned chassis I was basically talking about floor pans and engine bay. They really do share the same "chassis" but other than that they are different cars. Yeah. The moutning points for the seats, control arms, motormounts and other things are the same in a B13/B14.


----------

